# What's a Good Site For Inexpensive Carbide Tips for Turning Tools?



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Any of you have some good sites for inexpensive carbide tips for our turning scrapers and such.

The ones I see from Sorby and such are way over priced, when compared to ones I can get for my spiral jointer and such.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I used AZ Carbide and was very happy with them. You can buy singles or multipacks and with or without the screws.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Look for the ones from Cap'n Eddy Castelin. They seem to the very well priced. I have them and like them.

Brian


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Arizona Carbide


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

good question - good responses


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Well answered and coverd above.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for Capt. Eddie


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

AZCarbide


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

+1 for Capt. Eddie


----------



## jtdon (Jan 5, 2017)

https://www.ncwoodturningtools.com/shop


----------

